# Any Old Guy youtubers?



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm watching way too many MTB videos and looking for recommendations for vids buy older riders.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The first person that comes to mind is xc racing legend Ned Overend. Do some YT searches and see what you think...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I've put a few videos on youtube of some of my favorite activities (the ones that youtube allows). Only one is a mtb video - a long fantastic ride down Titus Canyon in Death Valley. It is much too long - now I keep videos to about four minutes.

The skiing videos are old guy skiing. Not in couloirs, cliffs, etc, just fun downhill cross country tele skiing. There's also a video from sept 28, 2019 of the very rare big hail storm in central California that destroyed our entire pistachio crop by striping the nuts from the trees and dropping them into mud.

Search for Miketeleskier


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's one I made 8 years ago. Jump to the 4:00 mark to see some of the elevation gained on this ride. Near Mount Rainier. Awesome ride if you ever get to this area.

No idea where I got the music I added to the background. Not so good. Video is too long. But takes me back.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Cool part of the world out there, Ladmo. That music was either something you'd find on your local cable access channel prior to a town meeting, or what the Grateful Dead sound like to people who are not on drugs.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

A bunch of bike rides here. If you pick the ones with "highlights" in the title they aren't as long.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSG-NLBJmC9nBkm5E-peBa-4txnsZY6c


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Ladmo said:


> Here's one I made 8 years ago. Jump to the 4:00 mark to see some of the elevation gained on this ride. Near Mount Rainier. Awesome ride if you ever get to this area.
> 
> No idea where I got the music I added to the background. Not so good. Video is too long. But takes me back.


Wow! What a great trail. Looks like hero dirt singletrack without huge technical challenges. And, some people may even like the views.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Watching other people do stuff bores me.....


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Ladmo said:


> Jump to the 4:00 mark to see some of the elevation gained on this ride.


You climbed that ??? Impressive!!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Here this old man riding a fully rigid SS bike like I stole it, lol


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

There are some fun and instructional videos on my Youtube channel that may interest you. I've been an MTB coach for 21 years. Here I'm riding Moab's Portal trail at 54.


----------

